# eMails werden nicht in Maildir zugestellt



## Feanwulf (3. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

bei einer meiner Domains habe ich das Problem, daß die eMails an diese Domain nicht in das dazugehörige Web ins Maildir geschrieben werden sondern unter /var/mail/<benutzername>

Habe auch bereits in die virtusertable geschaut und dort ist der Benutzer eingetragen

In den Logfiles steht immer: 

Nov  3 21:07:43 web-ng procmail[31608]: Suspicious rcfile "/var/www/web1/.procmailrc"


----------



## Feanwulf (4. Nov. 2007)

Habe gestern das Postfach komplett gelöscht, und heute morgen neu eingerichtet. Diesmal das ADMINISTRATOR Flag nicht gesetzt und jetzt klappt es


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2007)

Schau bitte mal nach, ob der User und die Gruppe genügend Platz haben (Festplatten Quota). Das geht z.B. mit dem Kommando:

repquota -avug

Zu dem .procmailrc Fehler, editiere bitte mal eine beliebige Einstellung, z.B. Quota, bei dem administrator Benutzer der Website 1. ISPConfig schreibt dann die .procmailrc neu, das könnte schon ausreichen, um den Frhler zu beheben.


----------



## Feanwulf (4. Nov. 2007)

repquota -avug | grep utopic

utopic.de-feanwulf --     262       0       0             54     0     0

Weiss nur nocht was die einzelnen zeilen bedeuten!


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2007)

Wenn Du nur:

repquota -avug

zeigt er Dir die Bezeichnungen der Spalten mit an. Das Ergebnis ist soweit io.


----------

